# What are your life goals?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

What are your life goals?

My goals are as follows. Go to college for my undergrad pyschology degree for 4 years starting next fall. Graduate then earn my graduate degree for another 4-6 years. Become a therapist or psychologist. Work in the anxiety mental health field. Buy a house, fix it up and sell it every 2 years. Invest in the stock market. Do this for about 15 years. Retire from therapy and start public speaking about anxiety. Open my own restaraunt. Work with it for 5 years then hire a manager and go retire on some warm island in the south pacific. opcorn


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

That's so specific it's scary! My goals are so much simpler : Find a job I love, buy a house, and marry a wonderful women and raise a family (not in that specific order).


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

silverstein said:


> buy a house, and marry a wonderful women and raise a family


me too!

also, I wanna live, I wanna do so many things that I won't have time to be anxious anymore, I've gotta alot of energy to burn


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

My current goal is finding a job I really love with great co-workers.
If I can find that I still have hopes for a better live.


----------



## dangat (Jul 11, 2006)

When I was in high school, I wanted to become the most famous person of all time. I don't want that anymore; now I just want to get enlightened. I'm leaning towards not having a family becuase it's a lot of work and I know my kids would probably inherit my insanities.


----------



## better days (May 3, 2006)

win lotto, never work another day in my life, die rich, fat and happy


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I want to get a job, move out of my parents place, cure my SA, find a gf/friends, travel (I _really_ want to go to Africa and see the Sahara), just have fun and learn about life, help people with SA and stuff, and eventually get married, maybe have a family. Then retire and travel some more.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

silverstein said:


> That's so specific it's scary! My goals are so much simpler : Find a job I love, buy a house, and marry a wonderful women and raise a family (not in that specific order).


I envy even the specificity of yours, silverstein. I guess my own life goal at the moment is simply not to end up alone and destitute. I wish I had something more specific to say than that, but I don't.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I really don't have any goals. I don't know if that's unusual or not. I'm just killing time until time kills me.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

i'd like to figure out what sort of career/vocation i have a passion for. go back to school for a graduate degree someday. raise my child to be a happy, kind, and thoughtful adult. and find and keep relationships and friendships that are fulfilling and meaningful to me.

edit : and travel to new places, i forgot to mention that. have enough money someday to travel to beautiful places and countries. not necessarily all the time, but once in a while at least.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Life Goals

Graduate with a Liberal Studies or an International Relations Degree

Become knowledgable with every viewpoint, theory, system of all fields of study, fields, disciple.

Intern and work with the non-governmental organization Global Exchange http://www.globalexchange.org

Internship with them might turn into paid work.

Becomed more skilled and more self-sufficiant as a pianist.

I'll be continuing to do some type of peer support (emotionally and practically) with people who are terminally ill, AIDS/HIV, homeless, mentally ill, disadvantaged youths

Career is still working with an non-governmental organization either in education and human rights whatever feels right for me.

I will have owned an apartment of my own. Later I'll buy a house in the Bay Area, California.

Master the all the solo piano works of Gershwin.

Bike tour areas of the world.

Make a couple of close, solid, meaningful friends.

Become a person by working on myself in therapy and journaling and reading about the wisdom of the world's traditions that's free from inhibitions, pathologies, into a caring, understanding, friendly, supportive, compassionate, individual

I have more once I think of it.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

My life goals is: 

To go back to College. Because I really need to go that in this lifetime. 

Get a job in the meantime. 

I'll worry about the Family and House after I accomplish the first two things.


----------



## Leo (Jul 27, 2006)

I have plenty of goals, but right now I just want the pain to go away.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Leo said:


> I have plenty of goals, but right now I just want the pain to go away.


 :hug


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

To get a job that I can deal with 
To go to school and get myself a four year social work degree (BSW) 
To move out of the parents house and get my own apt (owning a house is not a goal of mine) 
To be independent of a boyfriend
To learn to play at least one simple plan song on an acoustic guitar 
To buy a car (Honda or Toyota) 
To move to BC 
To buy myself a Kona, Norco, Raleigh, Cannondale or Giant Bike 
To get myself some type of MP3 player (when I don't have dial up) 
To buy myself a tent and some camping equipment 
To take a kayaking lesson to see if it's all that I think it is 
To travel more in the USA, New Zealand, Australia (I can't afford travel right now)


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Make a couple of really close friends
and a bf ..and i want them to all get along with e/o
Get more hobbies. Get into sports.
Be more active/adventurous
And healthy


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

My best friend is graduating this semester with a psychology degree. I want to get one, too, and do some work with her. I think that would be nice.  

Survive my wedding next year (really more worried about telling my family how it's going to work).

Buy a house.

Have some kids.

Win the lottery, of course.

Start some sort of animal rescue group. Probably for tortoiseshell cats. So many people tell me they're ugly ... it was maddening how many torties and black cats were put to sleep at the shelter vs. calicos and tabbies.


----------



## Becomingfree (Oct 22, 2010)

My Goal is to:

Find a medication that will work with my anxiety.

Exercise more!

Plan a great wedding with out stressing my self out extremely bad.


----------



## Icanbeatthis (May 16, 2011)

My goal is to become an attorney. I have always wanted to practice law. I am doing my best to pursue this goal but every so often my social anxiety leads to extreme paranoia. I am on meds now for the second time and this time I won't quite them. 

Oh and another goal was to post on this board after weeks of reading all of your entries. Thanks everybody it takes courage to admit your short comings.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I want to get a 1st in Politics/Sociology,get a girlfriend, learn Spanish, go teach english in South America, make good friends, and enjoy life as well as making things better for other people.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

To get a doctoral in computing and to have a good life.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

- Going back to being able to go out regularly and have a decent well paid job
- Move out of my parents house
- Travel to every continent and every American state..because I want to, (will get to sample all the heart attack food, Man vs Food FTW!)
- Get married and have kids (3 or 4 would be nice, boys and girls)
- See a Wrestlemania live (wan't to do this next April but no one to go with )

They are the important things I really want to accomplish..and I'm working on getting there!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

--Find a new profession that allows me not to be stressed to the brink of insanity, yet pays well. 
--Travel, everywhere. 
--Figure out my SO situation (okay, so this is really number one).


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

-Independence
-Happiness


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Get married and have kids.


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

To travel the world and learn different languages.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

In random order
-Get my CDA 
-Date ?
-Find the person I am suppose to marry
-Buy a house
-Have kids
-Travel a little
-Love my job where ever I end up because I love it now
-Keep my SA in check like it is (I am doing great!)
-Love every minute of my life (or almost!)
-Get a new car! and have a stable income 
Yep that's what I want out of life! 
-


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

-Be a concert standard amateur pianist
-Be in amazing shape, and a model of health and fitness for those who care and know about the numbers I'd like to Bench 2x bodyweight, Squat 2.5x bodyweight, and Deadlift 3x bodyweight, at between 85-100kg, and have a 40 inch vertical leap 
-Cure SA, have great social skills and have many friends who love me in person
-Have an amazing wife.... and probably eventually kids although i'm not really interested in that yet (probably a deal-breaker for many women), but yeah
-Have a lot of knowledge in many areas, be wise, especially fields like psychology, philosophy, health/fitness, music, women/relationships/sex etc
-Help people suffering from mental illness... whether by being a clinical psycologist, psychiatrist, even being an inspirational speaker and writing books on the topic
-Be happy 

A lot more, yeah I'm extremely ambitious, but anything is possible, and with a clear sense of purpose and a mission, combined with hard work, anything is probable.


----------



## Kwlgurl (Jun 27, 2010)

-Get a good job i can handle that pays well.
-Live independantly.
-Date, get married and have kids.
-Travel the world.
-Meet someone famous.


----------



## instant (May 16, 2011)

* Get married before 27 (I'm 25)

* figure out a constructive career path

* Have kids

* Do something that contributes to the human race in a postive and relatively lasting way


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Be happy and make enough money where I can buy some things I want, save money and live comfortably


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

-Find a volunteer position (and eventually get a job) in the travel industry that I don't completely hate. 

-Become financially independent from my parents. Be able to live comfortably on my own. 

-Work on my codependency issues with my boyfriend, and eventually become independent. 

-Travel in Europe and South America (I want to travel the world, but those are the places I want to visit most)

-Become at least moderately fluent in another language.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Get first job.
Become financially independent 
Move to another country.
Travel (hah, how cliche.) 
Sharpen my photography and drawing skills
Find happiness and contentment


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't really have any life goals.. I guess what I'm really trying to just focus on, is the here and now..


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

*become a disciplined, hard workiong person/overcome procrastination
*transform my body e.g lose about 40lb
*become a professional footballer 
*overcome social anxiety and agoraphobia 
*have fun, live life and make up for all the time i lost due to anxiety. experience things ive never experienced before like socializing, dates, holidays etc... basically just become a normal functioning human being who has friends , a social life and the ability to communicate as if it were second nature 
*become a life coach/therapist and start my own business treating people with anxiety issues, and creating self help books and cds etc....
*find my soul mate, get married, have kids and live a happy life with my family and my business


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

My goal is to find someone I love and who loves me. I guess I'm rather romantic deep down :love2


----------



## bdeshayes (May 20, 2011)

To setup a business/living community to provide support for those who have been hit by chronic unemployment, divorce and homelessness.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Great goals Every one!^^

Currently:

Obtain my Associates and finish my transferable credits! 

Find a field that interests me and work toward a degree in that field. 

Keep the friends that I have and build upon those relationships. Force myself to do things regularly.

Make more friends and maintain those relationships.

Monitor my mood and learn to manage my depression in an effective manner- especially in the winter months.

Do more sh*&: travel more, go to more events/parties 

Move out of my parents home.


Eventually:

Find a girlfriend and maintain a relationship

Be financially stable and responsible. 

Get married and have a family.

Have a career that I can be proud of. 

Own a home. Own a dog. Own a white Pickett fence LOL. 

Crush my enemies.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

1) Go to college and get my master's in Geography
2) Get a job working for the gov't in Geography (my uncle & mom both work for the gov't and told me its in really high demand)
3) Get married soon after we both finish college, my boyfriend & I have already talked about it :]
4) Get our own house, hopefully an older one so it has character, on some land so we can have horses and plenty of other animals. We want 3-4 horses, 3 or 4 dogs, a couple of cats, and a duck that thinks its a dog, LOL. 
5) Travel and see many places/countries 
6) Live a happy life!

Neither of us want children so that's not a goal. Lol.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

-Overcome my SA
-start my own business Doing something creative
-write a screenplay and have it made into a movie


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

1. Get off the stupid computer.
2. Get a job.
3. Master public speaking.
4. Speak English Spanish on a conversational level.
5. Learn stuff about computer and electronics.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Find a career 
Find a good woman
Get a nice house 
Change the world


----------



## NobodysPerfect (May 22, 2011)

Find a partner I can be content with. Marry him someday and have a child or two. That's all I could really hope to achieve in life and all I'd need to feel fulfilled.


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

To find a well paying job first. Then do a law degree with also getting married next year. Have lots of babies. Start our own buisness. Meditation. That's pretty much all of my GOALs.


----------

